# Was guckst Du? Angelvideos auf YouTube



## Minimax (7. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Und erlebt das *Angeln, wie es wirklich ist!*



Das mach ich am Wasser. mit jedem Hänger, jedem Abriss und jedem Aussteiger, durchgeschwitzt oder tiefgefroren. Und ab und an mal nem Fisch.
Aber ja, es gibt schon viele tolle und manchmal sogar lehrreiche Angelclips auf Youtube.


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das mach ich am Wasser. mit jedem Hänger, jedem Abriss und jedem Aussteiger, durchgeschwitzt oder tiefgefroren. Und ab und an mal nem Fisch.
> Aber ja, es gibt schon viele tolle und manchmal sogar lehrreiche Angelclips auf Youtube.


...und machmal sitze ich einfach, die Rute auf dem Schoß, unter einem Baum am Ufer und lass St. Peter einen braven Mann sein.

Vorzugsweise schaue ich Filme von etwas eigenwilligen Engländern, die an eher kleinen Flüssen angeln. Wichtig: Ich will ruhige Filme sehen, ohne reisserische Musik und Sensationen, die sich gegenseitig jagen.


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2020)

Videos ohne viel Werbung sollten es schon sein....


----------



## Mescalero (7. Februar 2020)

Die meisten Videos, die ich mir ansehe, handeln vom Fliegenbinden. Viele der Leute sind wahre Künstler und eine tolle Inspiration. Die Filme von Jörg Ovens finde ich auch Klasse, nech.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. Februar 2020)

Tutorials oder Anleitungen zu besonderen Knoten gucke ich mir auch gelegentlich an. Häufig lande ich dann aber wieder bei den Clips, die mich träumen lassen.


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2020)

Ich gestehe, dass ich doch recht oft yt- Angelvideos glotze^^.. hier einmal fürs Süddeutsche Süßwasser ein Boardie:

https://www.youtube.com/user/endmin/videos 

 Leider in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr so aktiv, aber superangenehme Videos!

Dann etwas mit viel Action, Sound und Geschrei aber wirklich auch beachtliche Fänge, welche konsequent wieder freigelassen werden:

https://www.youtube.com/user/MorningTideFishing/videos 

 3,4 verrückte Aussies die zeigen, dass auch vom Ufer gute Fänge realisiert werden können.

Und als drittes und meiner Leidenschaft für das (Ufer)spinnfischen im Mittelmeer geschuldet, der Kanal von Kostas:









						Kostas Antoniadis Fishing Adventures
					

I am Kostas Antoniadis from Greece and I am an avid angler. In the past I used to be an author for various Saltwater fishing magazines in Greece. Recently I ...




					www.youtube.com
				




Zudem gibt es immer mehr yt-er in HR, jedoch hab ich da noch keinen Lieblingskanal..


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. Februar 2020)

Für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung Angeln Maximal, Joshinator, Ich geh Angeln, David Wenzel - Angeln like a Boss, "Halt's Maul da beißt noch was" und Catchtastic.
Für Waller, um mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen, Carsten Zeck und Stefan Seuß.
Fürs Allgemeine Uli Beyer, Hecht und Barsch, Barsch Alarm, Anglerbord TV, Fishing King, Spartan Fishing, Blinker Video, Fisch und Fang usw.
Beim Schleppen auf der Ostsee schaue ich bei Small Boat Stories rein.
Zu meinen Liebsten gehören aber Fishing Tutorials (sehr gute Bastelanleitungen!), bei Zebco Europe die Reihe mit Jörg Ovens (Kult), "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt (nochmal Kult!) und "Out for trout", die sich leider aufgelöst haben.

Dazu noch viele weitere, wie Haramis Kalfar, Mikes Big Trouts, Cengiz Suyalcinkaya, Benni angelt, Bock auf Barsch, Carl and Alex, kanalgratisdotse, Jan Pusch uvm.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (7. Februar 2020)

Schaue zur Zeit russische Kanäle. Eisangeln auf Rutten. Solche Klopper gibts halt bei uns nicht.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. Februar 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Schaue zur Zeit russische Kanäle. Eisangeln auf Rutten. Solche Klopper gibts halt bei uns nicht.



Große Quappen klingen spannend! Ein russischen Kanal habe ich gar nicht auf dem Zettel - vermutlich, weil ich die Sprache nicht verstehe.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Große Quappen klingen spannend! Ein russischen Kanal habe ich gar nicht auf dem Zettel - vermutlich, weil ich die Sprache nicht verstehe.



Hallo,

Lappland genügt auch schon. Ich sah mal eine tote  Rutte am Inarisee, die hatte über einen Meter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Februar 2020)

Bei mir laufen unter anderem FLSportsman, Fishing witz Luiza, Darcizzle Offshore, Peter Miller Fishing, Florida Sport Fishing, BassToBillfish, ReelTimeFS und Addictive Fishing. Genau, spielen alle in Florida  Tauche dabei in Urlaubserinnerungen ein. Aber natürlich bekommen auch skandinavische Filmemacher auf den Bildschirm. Bei ABTV schaue ich mir an, was die Kollegen so machen


----------



## Thomas. (7. Februar 2020)

leider sind die meisten mittlerweile alle sehr Raubfisch orientiert, gut neue deutschsprachige  Friedfischjünger kenne ich leider keine. vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich ( über Karpfen muss es nicht unbedingt sein)



Andal schrieb:


> Wichtig: Ich will ruhige Filme sehen, ohne reisserische Musik und Sensationen, die sich gegenseitig jagen.


das wäre mir auch wichtig


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2020)

Am meisten stoßen mich Filme ab, wo Leute sprechen, die wirklich nur die engsten Verwandten kennen und die so tun, als hätten alle schon Wochen und Monate auf diesen verwackelten und grell lauten Irgendwas gewartet.


----------



## Vanner (7. Februar 2020)

Schlimm finde Videos, bei denen man das Gesagte kaum versteht, die Musik aber um so lauter ist. Da mußt du die Lautstärke voll ausdrehen um zu hören was gesagt wird und dann kommt die Musik, da fällst du dann gleich mal vom Stuhl. Ich weiß nicht was manche Leute da zusammen schneiden, gucken die sich ihre Schnitte nicht selbst an? Echt grausam so was.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (8. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Große Quappen klingen spannend! Ein russischen Kanal habe ich gar nicht auf dem Zettel - vermutlich, weil ich die Sprache nicht verstehe.


Schaue diese Filme stumm mit eigener Hintergrundmusik. Gibt auch schöne Ruttenfilme aus Übersee. (nicht am Chiemsee)
Momentan schaue ich nicht mehr, sonst habe ich bei uns keinen Antrieb zum Ruttenangeln mehr.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Naish82 (8. Februar 2020)

Ich bekenne mich zu den Kanälen von „Ich geh angeln„, „Maxi“ und „joshi“.
Kurzweilig und sympathisch. 
Über das Zeck product Placement kann ich hinwegsehen.
Der wenzel ist mir allerdings zu anstrengend.
Reicht mir wenn er in Viktors Videos auftaucht.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Februar 2020)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich schaue so gut wie keine YT-Angelvideos. Wenn dann, allenfalls den Kanal von Darcie, genannt darizzle offshore. Oder auch die Videos von schrulligen Briten, die die Ükelaner posten.


----------



## Mescalero (8. Februar 2020)

Was ich auch gelegentlich schaue, wenn der Nachtdienst zu öde ist: die Filme von Tenkara Addict. Witzig, wenn er z.B. afrikanische Buntbarsche, die irgendwelche Vollpfosten ausgesetzt haben, in einem Hot Pool in Colorado fängt. Aber mir gefällt seine pragmatisch-minimalistische Art des Angelns, auch wenn die Fänge selten bratpfannengeeignet sind.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Februar 2020)

Vor wenigen Jahren gab es hier mal einen/eine russische/n? Angelkollegen/in, welcher sehr schöne naruralistische und reduzierte Filmchen hier im AB-Videoforum gepostet hat. Hier mal ein Beispiel: 




Finde ich sehr schön und beruhigend!


----------



## alexpp (8. Februar 2020)

Ich schaue auch kaum Angelvideos, die Weltpolitik interessiert viel mehr.
Letztes Jahr den YouTube Predator Cup verfolgt. Ansonsten interessieren mich die Spinnrollen sehr, hier finde ich paar russische/ukrainische Kanäle klasse, verstehe die Sprache und habe echt viel gelernt. Wenn mich ein spezielles Thema interessiert, wird nach den besten Videos gesucht.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (10. Februar 2020)

Spannend, Eure Guckvorlieben kennenzulernen! Danke für die muntere Beteiligung.
Ich hätte z. B. gedacht, dass mehrere auch "Fly vs Jerk" oder sowas gucken. Zudem bin bin ich erstaunt darüber, dass niemand den Kanal von Sportvisserij Nederland. Finde die Clips auch noch richtig gut. Außerdem bietet der Kanal eine bunte Abwechslung.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Februar 2020)

Ab und an mal ein Video übers Renkenfischen, weil das inzwischen die einzigste Angelmethode ist, die mich noch interessiert.


----------



## Dustin Bratbarsch (10. Februar 2020)

Ich liebe Videos wo auch mal hinter den Kulissen geschaut wird 






Gruß DB


----------



## bobbl (10. Februar 2020)

Ich finde, dass catchtastic die besten deutschsprachigen Videos produziert.


----------



## Blueser (10. Februar 2020)

Benni angelt und Zanderkant ...


----------



## Tuxedo75 (11. Februar 2020)

Ich gucke gern die Videos vom Thomas Faßbender! 

Bin normalerweise nicht so der "Youtube-Gucker" aber seie Art finde ich echt authentisch und sympatisch.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand noch einen echten Geheimtipp? Ich werfe mal noch Ultimate Fishing aus Neuseeland in die Runde.


----------



## thanatos (11. Februar 2020)

ja wenn hier mal etwas " Neues " hochgejubelt wird interessiert es mich schon , dann schau ich mal bei you tube rein um es eventuell selbst mal 
auszuprobieren , allerdings sind einige Videos unter aller sau - habe die Montageanleitung wissen wollen und dann 
zeigt der "gute" Mann 16 min lang wie man das Futter welches er verkaufen will anrührt - stopft dann alles in sein Systhem haut die Peitsche 
raus - das war´s dann 20 min sinnlos vertrödelt und nix dazu gelernt .


----------



## Blueser (11. Februar 2020)

Für solche Situationen gibt es die Spulfunktion. Sogar mit Vorschaubildchen ...


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen echten Geheimtipp? Ich werfe mal noch Ultimate Fishing aus Neuseeland in die Runde.



Wer sich ernsthaft mit FLiegenfischen auseinandersetzen möchte, darf nicht die Videos des grossen Hank Patterson verpassen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Februar 2020)

Und Paul Young. Sehr unterhaltsam, wie ich finde. Habe ich damals bei "Season" immer gerne gesehen. Genauso, John Wilson. Muss ich mal wieder suchen, merke ich gerade


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen echten Geheimtipp?


Aber klar doch: Fishing with Luiza! Klickst du HIER!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Februar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Aber klar doch: Fishing with Luiza! Klickst du HIER!


Hübsch, aber mal ECHT primitiv!


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen echten Geheimtipp? Ich werfe mal noch Ultimate Fishing aus Neuseeland in die Runde.











						TomahawkNV
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Februar 2020)

Sehr nett für Leute die nach Italien reisen..:








						Trabucco Fishing
					

Founded in 1986, thanks to the experience and passion of Roberto Trabucco, TRABUCCO FISHING DIFFUSION is a trade leader since the very first year of business...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Februar 2020)

Amerikanisches Landleben....








						M. Hood Fishing
					

My channel is about fishing. From trash fish to game fish; I just love it all. As I roll along the road of life I learn a lot of good things and I feel the n...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Timo.Keibel (12. Februar 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hübsch, aber mal ECHT primitiv!



Ich musste mich auch zweimal vergewissern, dass ich wirklich auf einem YouTube-Angelkanal bin. Aber eins ist Fakt: Sex sells


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Ich musste mich auch zweimal vergewissern, dass ich wirklich auf einem YouTube-Angelkanal bin. Aber eins ist Fakt: Sex sells


Richtig. Nicht umsonst findest du bei YT jede Menge Kanäle gleicher, bzw. ähnlicher Machart


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Februar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Richtig. Nicht umsonst findest du bei YT jede Menge Kanäle gleicher, bzw. ähnlicher Machart


Für Frauen ist es dann wohl eher das hier 
Bodybuilder und Co. vs. Goliath Grouper


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
hier noch ein sehr unterhaltsamer Kanal:https://www.youtube.com/user/fischer889  ,der hat eine sehr entspannte Art zu Angeln und die Videos sind top produziert!
Auch interessant sind : https://www.youtube.com/user/CarlandAlexFishing/videos  betreiben zum Teil klassisches englisches Friedfischangeln, sind öfters mit Viktor und seinen Kollegen unterwegs. 

Grüße


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich schaue die am liebsten.


----------



## thanatos (15. Februar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Für solche Situationen gibt es die Spulfunktion. Sogar mit Vorschaubildchen ...


funktioniert bei mir oft nicht - im Extremfall mußte ich schon den Bowser runterfahren weil das Programm einfach " eingefroren ist "


----------



## Blueser (15. Februar 2020)

Geht bei mir über einen 55er TV mit integrierter YT-App und Magic Remote super. Videos am PC, Laptop oder gar Smartphone sind mir ein Graus.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (15. Februar 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> funktioniert bei mir oft nicht - im Extremfall mußte ich schon den Bowser runterfahren weil das Programm einfach " eingefroren ist "


So einen Rechner hatte ich auch mal


----------



## daci7 (15. Februar 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen echten Geheimtipp? Ich werfe mal noch Ultimate Fishing aus Neuseeland in die Runde.











						Flying Fish TV
					

I am living on the island of Oahu in Hawaii, doing questionable things on my kayak. Mostly pelagic fishing, with the pursuit of bill fish. I live bait fish w...




					www.youtube.com
				



Fischen von Kajak an den Küsten von Hawaii - relativ unaufgeregt, wenig Werbung, entspannte Musik und schöne Aufnahmen. Guck ich schonmal gerne


----------



## Salmonidenangler (16. Februar 2020)

Auf jeden Fall noch erwähnenswert finde ich sind: Trouthunting NZ:








						Trout Hunting NZ
					

A channel dedicated to sharing All my fly fishing. and adventures Hi I’m Gareth i film and post post vlog style videos and edits weekly, following my trout f...




					www.youtube.com
				



und 
Todd Moen's Catch Magazine:








						CatchMagazine
					

YouTube's most creative and exciting fishing channel for over 10 years. Fishing action from around the globe highlighting incredible locations and word class...




					www.youtube.com
				



Silent Hunter (Udo):








						Silent Hunter
					

Kajakfischen - eine Begeisterung, die ich gerne teile. Hier findest Du vielleicht ein paar Anregungen und Hilfestellungen. Ob Einsteiger oder bereits Fortges...




					www.youtube.com
				



Jon B:








						Jon B.
					

Not Peric's Ex.




					www.youtube.com
				



Realfishing:








						Realfishing
					

Keeping it Real since 2014




					www.youtube.com
				



und viele andere wie Tight Loops, Brothers on the Fly, Fish Fray, Trout Therapy, Colorado Fisher, Lake Fork Guy, The New Fly Fisher und so weiter und so weiter.
Wie man an meinen Vorschlägen bereits merken dürfte, halte ich mich eher an englischsprachige Kanäle. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, viele deutsche Pendants sind mir einfach zu aufmerksamkeitsheischend, unschön geschnitten oder auch einfach nicht in einer Umgebung enstanden, die mich anspricht. (Hier bin ich wohl durch meine Hausgewässer verwöhnt und verzogen   ). Leider sind teils auch immer wieder Kanäle mit schlechtem Handling der Fische und der Natur dabei, solche findet man leider überall auf der Welt. Gerade die YouTuber, denen wohl doch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion zukommt, sollten sich hier mal deutlich mehr Gedanken machen bzw. bemühen. Die meisten anderen Angler bringens ja auch hin.


----------



## glavoc (10. April 2020)

Fliegenfischer kennen die Videos vermutlich. Für mich so mit das beste was ich so bisher gefunden habe.. passend zur Bachforellenpirsch:






und die weiteren Folgen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2020)

Habe ich noch nicht gesehen, werde ich mir mal anschauen. Danke


----------



## bic zip (10. April 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Aber klar doch: Fishing with Luiza! Klickst du HIER!


Direkt mal aboniert


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. April 2020)

Mein Ding ist vor allem sowas hier   



Sehr professionell, mein Zielfisch, beschert mir Gänsehaut .


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2020)

ich schau ab und zu Fishing King oder Ich ge Angeln wegen dem Spaßfaktor.


Ansonsten finde ich "Cavy" auf YouTube noch echt gut. Der Typ hat halt das Location-Lotto gewonnen..


----------



## porbeagle (2. Juli 2020)

Ich schau gerne Kai Chaluppa beim  Madenkleben zu. Das Beruhigt mich irgenwie.

Und Jens Koschnick schau ich nur wegen seinem Dialekt


----------



## jörn (5. August 2020)

Was haltet ihr von unterwasseraufnahmen?
Teilweise verkommen sie zu schnittbildern aber es gibt ein paar die ich liebe...

shortfishstories





Spearfishing Saltstraumen


----------



## bobbl (5. August 2020)

Shortfish stories ist ein top Kanal.


----------



## jörn (6. August 2020)

bobbl schrieb:


> Shortfish stories ist ein top Kanal.



Mega die Videos! Schade das er nicht mehr o. öfters einen raushaut!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (6. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> shortfishstories



gefällt mir! Kannte ich bisher nicht


----------



## jörn (6. August 2020)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> gefällt mir! Kannte ich bisher nicht


Hat auch mal ein paar Videos mit catchtastic gemacht.





das Video empfehle ich zur Abkühlung während den hochsommerlichen Temperaturen...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von unterwasseraufnahmen?
> Teilweise verkommen sie zu schnittbildern aber es gibt ein paar die ich liebe...
> 
> shortfishstories
> ...


Super Videos!
Und Saltstraumen sieht nach nem Hammerspot aus


----------



## geomas (6. August 2020)

Videos mit großen Pfeilen oder „Krass!” oder „Heftig!!!” im Vorschaubildchen sehe ich aus Prinzip nicht.

Am besten gefallen mir Angelfilmchen aus früheren Zeiten. Britischen Matchangelikonen könnte ich wohl stundenlang zusehen.





Den Film habe ich sicher ein halbes Dutzend mal angesehen.

Von ruhigen und „unspektakulären” (im Sinne von nicht reißerisch verkauft) Filmen wie diesem hier:






... könnte es gerne noch viel mehr geben.

Und ein Anglerboardie, @Wuemmehunter , arbeitet ja dankenswerterweise bereits daran:


----------



## DenizJP (6. August 2020)

Bei Videos mit KRASS GEIL HAMMERFISCH AM LIMIT etc rechne ich immer damit, dass sobald der Fisch gehakt ist im Hintergrund Rockmusik startet und ferngezündete Explosionen ala Michael Bay folgen...


leider hat noch niemand dieses Konzept umgesetzt...


----------



## jörn (10. August 2020)




----------



## Unleashed Nature Fishing (26. August 2020)

Ich schaue total gerne Videos von nicht so bekannten Youtube Kanälen. Finde es schön das jeder seine Erlebnisse teilen kann. Ausserdem ist es Spannend zu sehen was die nicht Profi Angler und Filmer so auf die Beine Stellen. Kleine Kanäle sind Spannend zu schauen finde ich,  ich die liebe die ihr Hobby teilen. Finde es auch nicht schön wenn man über sie herzieht. Lasst jeden machen woran er spaß hat.

Favorit :
Bastardmakrele








						Bastardmakrele
					






					www.youtube.com
				






Viel Spaß und Petri Heil an alle


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. August 2020)

Absolut geniale Dronenaufnahmen von Weißen Haien.
Nach dem ersten Video ist das zweite Video allerdings schon etwas spooky anzuschauen.
Dabei ist so ein Hai im Grunde auch nur ein großer Hecht, irgendwie schon faszinierend.


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2020)

Schau mir ab und zu die Videos von diesem japanischen Angler an

dachte zuerst an einen Zander


----------



## Timo.Keibel (30. September 2020)

Kürzlich habe ich diesen US-YouTuber entdeckt und gucke mir die Clips wirklich gerne an.
Besonders die Striped Bass Angelei ist der Wahnsinn! Muss ich irgendwann auch mal machen!









						Jon B.
					

Not Peric's Ex.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## DenizJP (30. September 2020)

Mehr urban Street fishing wie in diesem Video geht net xD


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich gehöre eher zu den selteneren YouTube Zuschauern. Aber wenn ich mir Formate anschaue, dann eher die Formate mit großer Unterhaltung. Videos (oder auch Artikel in Zeitschriften) die Praxisorientiert sind, von irgendwelchen Rigs und Methoden sprechen und diese erklären, langweilen mich meist zu sehr. Ich möchte gut unterhalten werden und dazu gehört eben auch ein Schnitt, bei dem nicht zu lange und ewig geredet wird, sondern man das Angeln oder aber den Spaß drumherum erlebt.

Abonniert habe ich viele Kanäle, schaue dann aber in erster Linie auch nur die Videos, die mir dann vom Thema her gefallen. Komischerweise sind es kaum/keine der Kanäle, welche die meisten als Unterhaltung sehen oder dadurch bekannt sind. Videos aus Regionen, in denen ich nicht bin oder über Techniken, die ich nicht angeln kann/werde, schaue ich nicht. Oder erst dann, wenn es Mal soweit sein sollte.(der anstehende Norwegen Urlaub) Warum auch? Sich mit etwas heiß zu machen, was man dann nicht in naher Zukunft ausleben kann ist wie Pornos schauen und .... keine Taschentücher haben   

Aktuell bin ich aber sehr vom HechtundBarsch.de Format des YouTube Predator Cup angetan. Letztes Jahr fand ich das schon klasse, war aber davon ausgegangen das mir die Entwicklung, die man eingeschlagen hat, nicht gefallen würde. Aber verdammt - die sind klasse und haben da echt was ganz großes auf die Beine gestellt. Ein Format, dass wie ein Fussballspiel viele Angler zusammen bringt um es gemeinsam zu schauen und drüber zu quatschen. Da kann man nur den Respekt zollen.

Ansonsten bin ich großer Fan von Stramme Leine und mag diese Vielfalt der Themen, dass man als Zuschauer mittendrin ist und weil er eben so bodenständig sympatisch ist:








						stramme leine
					

Beim Angeln geht`s nicht nur um den Fang von Fischen - es geht um viel mehr! Eine gute Zeit am Wasser mit allem was dazu gehört steht bei meinen Ausflügen im...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mehr urban Street fishing wie in diesem Video geht net xD


Da geht noch mehr:


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Oktober 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ist wie Pornos schauen und .... keine Taschentücher haben


Wofür denn die Taschentücher? Schau doch einfach lustige Pornos, dann brauchst du nicht soviel zu weinen.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Oktober 2020)

Werde mich net mehr beschweren wenn am Main das Ufer mal nen Ticken zu steinig und steil ist...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2020)

_"Mein stinkender kleiner Zeh muss dafür gesorgt haben, dass er seine Meinung geändert hat." 

https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article217394398/Australien-Drohne-rettet-Surfer-vor-Haiangriff.html_


----------



## degl (8. Oktober 2020)

z.Zt. schaue ich mir immer mal wieder Clips über Rollentechnik an..............schon erstaunlich was manche so einstellen

gruß degl


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch mal wieder beim Cathc Magazine gelandet. Schöne Einstellungen und Bilder, finde ich. Denke oft: Da möchte ich auch mal hin ...


----------



## DenizJP (12. Oktober 2020)

Krass


----------



## Flussmonster92 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich schaue mir gerne den Kanal von Salah Eddibe an (WPC-Kajak Weltmeister 2017).








						So geht Angeln
					

So geht Angeln Ein Angelkanal, der sich zu 100 % mit Angeln beschäftigt. Hier geht es nicht um größere Fische oder wer der beste Angler ist, sondern um den S...




					www.youtube.com
				




Es macht Spaß einem Profi über die Schulter zu schauen und Salah ist dabei noch ein sehr bescheidener Typ, bei dem die Freude am Angeln aus jeder Körperfaser sprüht.
Es ist auch nicht so Hardware-orientiert wie bei anderen Kanälen, was ich super finde. Ganz nach dem Motto: Nicht das Tackle ist wichtig, sondern der Spaß am Angeln.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Oktober 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir gerne den Kanal von Salah Eddibe an (WPC-Kajak Weltmeister 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich feiere den Kanal von Salah und Achraf, die beide sind sau lustig und mega sympathisch.
Da dürfte es gerne mehr von geben.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (13. Oktober 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich feiere den Kanal von Salah und Achraf, die beide sind sau lustig und mega sympathisch.
> Da dürfte es gerne mehr von geben.



Finde ich auch. Schade, dass es nicht häufiger neue Videos von den beiden gibt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Oktober 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich feiere den Kanal von Salah und Achraf,


Wie kann man sich deine Feier denn vorstellen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich deine Feier denn vorstellen?


Dein ernst?


----------



## geomas (14. Oktober 2020)

guter Stoff


----------



## DenizJP (18. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Joshua Jorgensen ist schon krass..

2h Drill mit nem tausend Pfund Sägehai..

Das find ich am Meeresangeln so geil - man weiß net was kommt


----------



## Trotta (18. Oktober 2020)

Mit Aero, Pin und fieser Musik auf Schleie


----------



## Dieter56 (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich beobachte Fischer aus den USA und lokal Fernsehen


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

FishAholic Fishing
					

Whats up FishAholic's! Thanks for checking out my channel! Fishing is my life fresh or salt and I'm always fishing and looking to push myself to the limits t...




					www.youtube.com
				




Fishaholic - Ein Spinnfischer in den USA. Recht nette Videos und sehr entspannend.


----------



## FischFreund84 (25. November 2020)

Grundel-Angeln in Japan:


----------



## DenizJP (26. November 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Grundel-Angeln in Japan:


klasse Video 

finde so Angelvideos aus Japan immer super ^^ ganz andere Möglichkeiten wie bei uns.

auch coole Idee


----------



## Bilch (26. November 2020)

Für diejenigen, die Freude an Rollentechnik und Rollenwartung haben









						2nd Chance Tackle
					

This channel provides videos on fishing reel maintenance as well as product reviews and discussion. I have been repairing and maintaining fishing reels for o...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## DenizJP (11. Dezember 2020)

Hübsche, zierliche Japanerinnen die angeln ...herrlich


----------



## Nuesse (11. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hübsche, zierliche Japanerinnen die angeln ...herrlich



Geht garnicht ,Kurbel auf der falschen Seite .Kann ich mir nicht anschauen sowas !


----------



## J&J Fishing (13. Dezember 2020)

Also ab diesem Freitag heißt es wieder PerchPro auf dem Kanal von Kanalgratisdotse! Einfach eines der besten Formate auf YouTube und wirklich professionell produziert. Ansonsten gehe ich dann aber doch lieber selbst angeln und oft bleibt gar nicht so viel Zeit für Angel-YouTube.
Ein bisschen Eigenwerbung will ich euch aber auch noch unterjubeln. Im November habe ich meinen eigenen YouTube-Kanal gestartet (Home of Predator Fishing). Der Schwerpunkt dort liegt auf dem Raubfischangeln, aber auch das Friedfischangeln (besonders mit der Stippe) kommt dort nicht zu kurz. Mit 2 Videos pro Monat versuchen wir dort viel Content in einer guten Qualität zu veröffentlichen. 
Wen es interessiert kann ja gerne mal reinschauen und Feedback da lassen: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf2fgvjn2LU96DeHnvkjDrA


----------



## DenizJP (13. Dezember 2020)

@J&J Fishing  netter Kanal - aber bitte weniger SlowMo-Effekte  finde sowas immer furchtbar bei Bissen etc.


----------



## spike999 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich mag die SlowMo's...


----------



## DenizJP (16. Dezember 2020)

@J&J Fishing 







interessantes Video - noch nicht schauen können.

mein Eindruck war bisher das Zander das weite suchen wenn man auf sie leuchtet und dann auch kein Biss mehr folgt.


----------



## J&J Fishing (16. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @J&J Fishing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schau auf jeden Fall rein. 
Meine Erfahrungen sind mehr als positiv. Im Video erkläre ich auch genau wie ihr diese "Technik" am besten anwendet.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Dezember 2020)

Was ein Kampf!
Thunfische sind echt krass!


----------



## DenizJP (5. Januar 2021)

Schau mir YouTube Videos an wo in den USA oder Australien Angler von 08/15-Deppen (größtenteils Hausfrauen...) angepöbelt werden weil sie angeln....


bissel Trash-TV neben der Arbeit


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Was ein Kampf!
> Thunfische sind echt krass!



Der Kampf mit dem Thunfisch gestaltet sich allerdings nicht immer derart aufregend...


----------



## rob (9. Januar 2021)

servus!
deutsche kanäle schaue ich sehr gerne, wie zb. angeln like a boss von david wenzel, rute raus der spaß beginnt, ich geh angeln, alle kanäle von zeck fishing, stefan seuß und einige andere. strikelovers, ein österreichischer kanal gefällt mir auch sehr gut. meine internationalen favoriten sind  blacktipH, mornig tide fishing und alle deren solo-kanäle, lakeforkguy,  carl and alex, apbassing, deermeatfordinner, nash tv carp fishing, fabio fregona, timmy turtle, jon b. und einige mehr.

ich möchte euch gerne im rahmen dieses threads auch meinen kanal vorstellen:

*Silent Fishing*
Just fishing, no bullshit.
*www.youtube.com/SilentFishingTV*
www.silentfishing.tv

der kanal existiert seit anfang 2020 und coronabedingt filmte ich nur an meinem hausgewässer der donau in österreich.
dieses jahr geht es hoffentlich zu knurri zum velfjord und möglichst bald auch in andere destinationen auf dieser welt.

hier das best of 2020 video, vielleicht gefällt es ja der einen oder dem anderen. über ein abo freu ich mich natürlich.

gesundes neues und erfolgreiche jahr
lg rob


----------



## DenizJP (10. Januar 2021)

Eher Naturvideo

aber schon cool was da alles im Rhein schwimmt..


----------



## DenizJP (12. Januar 2021)

Ich schmeiss nun endlich meine Ruten fort!

Werd mir stattdessen eine Fisch-fang-in-Pfanne Falle bauen


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

Angelvideos anschauen entspannt die Seele


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Januar 2021)

Hab ich heute aus Zufall angesehen, find ich richtig gut wie relaxed er vorgeht und auch die Verwertung am Ende.


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2021)

Sorry, aber der einzige gute Kanal ist Fisherminnn, abonniert alle und richtet Grüße von mir in den Kommentaren aus.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

2100 Abonnenten only..

auf sowas klick ich nicht!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (16. Januar 2021)

Wenn man beim Horni angeln die Seidenschnüre vergessen hat...


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

Finde es immer wieder interessant wieviele weibliche Angel-YouTuber es in Japan gibt und dass auch grundsätzlich öfters Frauen angeln gehen

hier in DE wirkt es ja mehr wie ne Männerdomäne.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Finde es immer wieder interessant wieviele weibliche Angel-YouTuber es in Japan gibt und dass auch grundsätzlich öfters Frauen angeln gehen
> 
> hier in DE wirkt es ja mehr wie ne Männerdomäne.


Ist das am Ende evtl ein Giebel ?


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2021)

puh das weiß ich leider nicht ^^

aber es gibt ihn zumindest auch in Japan, könnte daher sein.


EDIT:　sie sagen im Video "Funa" - also eine Art Karausche. Lagst also ziemlich richtig


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> puh das weiß ich leider nicht ^^
> 
> aber es gibt ihn zumindest auch in Japan, könnte daher sein.
> 
> ...


Hab mich bissl schlau gemacht, ist wirklich ne Karauschenart.









						Japanese white crucian carp - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Wenn man den Film näher ansieht dann sieht man auch Becken mit Netzen drüber, scheint ne Art Zucht zu sein.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Januar 2021)

ich schau mir nur noch japanische Angelvideos an! Viel angenehmer wie irgendnen Waldschrat der mit seiner Handykamera sich beim Livebiss filmt!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich schau mir nur noch japanische Angelvideos an! Viel angenehmer wie irgendnen Waldschrat der mit seiner Handykamera sich beim Livebiss filmt!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365127



Wie hießen noch gleich diese beiden Zwillinge bei Austin Powers?
Fish Mi & Fish Yu?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2021)

Ich schaue schon mal sowas hier,






Da wird mir schon vom hinsehen schlecht!
Mit Kollegen unserer Zunft sind sie da auch gar nicht nett, bei Min. 5.30.
Da wird aber auch richtig Geld gemacht.
Sehr gute Fische fangen die Jungs, z.Teil mit Gummi.

Und so sieht es aus wenns schief geht, im vorherigen Film habe ich nur einen Mann mit Schwimmweste entdeckt?





Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2021)

Da fällt mir direkt das Thunder Child ein






und der Nachfolger


----------



## hanzz (28. Januar 2021)




----------



## DenizJP (31. Januar 2021)

Mann bin ich froh net so ein grottiges Auto zu haben!!

da würden meine Sachen gar net rein passen!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (31. Januar 2021)

Nach meinem laienhaften Wissen eine sehr gute Zusammenfassung des derzeitigen Wissensstandes.


----------



## ragbar (1. Februar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich schaue schon mal sowas hier,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf man hier kommentieren?
Ist meine Urlaubsecke,und nee, das richtige Geld wird hier nicht mehr gemacht. Gingen früher kistenweise die Wobas an Land, geht es jetzt "en Commande",es wird ausgewichen auf andere Fischarten. Ich kenne die Angelplätze im Film persönlich und kann sagen, daß es dort seit 2008 massiv abwärts geht.
Man muß aber sagen, daß dort auch oft grausame Mengen an Wobas angelandet wurden,konnte man im Hafen Tag für Tag "bewundern". Für mich persönlich auch mit Quoten und traditioneller Handleinenangelei ein Unding.

Daher waren auch die Ligneure für mich keine so unheimlich nachhaltigen Heiligen,als die sie immer dargestellt wurden/werden, wenn man mal die langsame Wachstumsrate des Woba im Blick behält. Da war die Belieferung der auch weit entfernten Luxusrestaurants in Paris wichtiger als die Nachhaltigkeit. Der "Bar de ligne de la pointe de Bretagne" wurde überall in der Republique vergoldet, man denke an zahlungskräftige,wählerische Gourmets..
Auch mich sehen sie dort nicht gern fischen, weil jeder "bar",den ich fange,einer ist,den sie nicht mehr verkaufen können.
Im 2.Film, häßlicher Unfall, die Jungs sind immer alleine a bord,aber helfen sich gegenseitig. Trotz höchster Navigationsfähigkeiten und Erfahrung passiert immer wieder mal was an diesem teuflischen Spot.
Das Boot ist gesunken und verschollen,der Skipper wurde vom Kollegen gerettet.


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob's schon kam, aber als Fan von abgelegenen Spots schau ich mir gerade recht gern die Videos von Gido's Land Base fishing adventures an.
Und gute Fische gibt's da auchnoch!


----------



## Vanner (1. Februar 2021)

Das wäre mir dann doch zu abgelegen. Ist eher ein Spot für Bergsteiger.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Februar 2021)




----------



## Wollebre (1. Februar 2021)

die GT beim Poppern am Haken kommt Freude auf.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4pxLHG0Wzs


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2021)

Abgefahren - voll aus der Luft gepflückt.

Bin kein Meeresangler, aber son GT würd mich schon mal flashen.


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Abgefahren - voll aus der Luft gepflückt.
> 
> Bin kein Meeresangler, aber son GT würd mich schon mal flashen.


Jo.
Absolut. Würd ich auch gern mal machen.

Das muss echt Spaß machen, aber nix für Leute, die schlecht frühstücken.
Hab schon Videos gesehen, da sind Leute im Boot einfach umgefallen/-gerissen worden, weil sie nix inne Armen haben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2021)

Oder sie müssen ihre Rolle löschen, weil es die Bremse highspeed-durchglüht


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2021)

Hier kommt der Kollege schon ganz gut an seine Grenze

*



*


----------



## DenizJP (5. Februar 2021)

Und ich dachte unsere heimischen Aale wären Brocken ^^


----------



## Timo.Keibel (25. März 2021)

Bin vor einiger Zeit bei Netflix über Meat Eater gestolper. In erster Linie geht es dort ums Jagen (ich bin kein Jäger!), hin und wieder gibts aber auch Angelvideos. Bei YouTube findet man ein paar mehr Clips zum Fischen. Gucke ich mir regelmäßig an, weil die Natur und Landschaft wirklich der Wahnsinn sind!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. März 2021)

Kulinarik ist ja mein Ding. Und die Videos von Almazan Kitchen machen mich total an. Hier konzentriert sich alles aufs Wesentliche, auf die Zubereitung toller Gerichte. Die Machart gefällt mir und jeder weiß, frische Luft macht hungrig. Ich will mich da immer gleich "reinbeamen". Die Geräusche und Nahaufnahmen in Kombination finde ich klasse.


----------



## DenizJP (27. März 2021)

Da es in meine Empfehlungen bei YouTube reingespült wurde mal angeschaut: Angelcamp mit Knossi & Sido....

...Hilfe...

wenn das frisches Blut zum Angeln bringen soll dann gute Nacht...

war auch überrascht, dass eine Claudia Darga bei sowas mitmacht..


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Da es in meine Empfehlungen bei YouTube reingespült wurde mal angeschaut: Angelcamp mit Knossi & Sido....
> 
> ...Hilfe...
> 
> ...


Ich habe da damals reingeschaut und schnell gemerkt: Bin ich zu alt für...


----------



## DenizJP (1. April 2021)

Kapfenangeln am Kamogawa-Fluß in Kyoto, Japan. meine Wahlheimat


----------



## Falko_Duering (6. April 2021)

Moin in die Runde, ich verfolge diesen Kanal schon ne ganze Weile, die Jungs machen das echt gut! Witzig, ehrlich und vor allem authentisch, auch wenn es mal nicht so am Wasser klappt  Ein toller allround Kanal aus MV! Ich verfolge eigentlich viele "kleine" Kanäle weil man dort nicht so mit Werbung zugeballert wird!


----------



## Esotice (8. April 2021)

Ich liebe die Videos übers Eisfischen, da ich ursprünglich aus den USA  komme. Am besten mit Unterwasserkameras!


----------



## DenizJP (13. April 2021)

cooles Video - muss nächstes Mal in Japan endlich auch mal angeln gehen ^^


----------



## DenizJP (26. April 2021)

Sportangeln....


----------



## NaabMäx (28. April 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (28. April 2021)




----------



## DenizJP (30. April 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=karen+fishing
		


eine ganze Reihe von Videos wo sogenannte "Karens" die Angler in den USA belästigen und stören beim Angeln xD

auffällig, dass es oft junge Angler sind die da verscheucht oder belästigt werden...



würde mal gern sehen wie so ne US-Mammi das bei unseren Goldkormoranen am Main probiert


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Mai 2021)

Einen Angler den ich mittlerweile folge ist Thomas Faßbender der durch seine ungeschönte Wahrheit auch die Schneidertage zeigt.
Sein aktueller Film mit der Unterwasserkamera ist mehr als gelungen.


----------



## Nuesse (4. Mai 2021)




----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2021)

interessante Doku über die Emscher - selbst das Thema Angeln kommt drin vor


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2021)

alter.....


----------



## hanzz (17. Juni 2021)

Kein Angelvideo, aber ich wusste nicht wohin damit und die beiden sitzen am Rhein und angeln.

Gut gemachter Trailer.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juni 2021)

Ich kann vor allem Campino nicht mehr sehen, eine Zeitlang hielt der seine Fratze in jede Fernsehkamera und spielte sich zur moralischen Instanz auf. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für den Kölsch Rocker Wolfgang Niedecken.
Dies sage ich, obwohl ich eigentlich mit dieser Gruppe und deren Musik aufgewachsen bin und in früheren Zeiten in der gleichen Location abgefeiert habe, in D'dorf Ratinger Hof.








						Ratinger Hof – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Gut fand ich allerdings, dass er diesen Echo Preis als einer der Ersten zurückgab, um gegen diese prämierten Nazi-Rapper ein Zeichen zu setzten.

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (17. Juni 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kann vor allem Campino nicht mehr sehen


ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber den Clip fand ich gut.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2021)

krieg immer das Kotzen hier am Main beim Ansitz ^^


erst letztens erlebt. 3 Halbstarke aufm Motorboot - laute Bumm Bumm Bassmusik und das Gras konnte man meilenweit riechen... haben die ganze Zeit Gekrischen und Gegrölt...


weniger lustig wurde es als der Motor versagte als ein Tanker kam und die 3 wie verrückt aus dem Weg paddeln mussten..


----------



## Doanafischer (18. Juni 2021)

Mal wieder so ein spalterischer Bericht wie es bei quer seit geraumer Zeit üblich zu sein scheint. Während die releasenden Österreicher als tätowierte, saufende Proleten dargestellt werden, ist der nichtsfangende, aber (theoretisch) alles verwertende Bayer der anständige Saubermann. Ich finde das eine Extrem so schlimm wie das andere. Die die mit dem ganz klaren Vorsatz angeln gehen, überhaupt nichts zu verwerten sondern auf Teufel komm raus alles freizulassen, egal ob überlebensfähig oder nicht. Hauptsache ein tolles Bild für Instagram. Meist sind das influencende Teamangler und deren Nachahmer. Auf der anderen Seite die Neidhammel, welche unter dem Vorwand der Gesetzeskonformität alles abschlagen was ihnen zwischen die Finger kommt, ganz egal, ob sie in der Küche dafür Verwendung haben. Hauptsache niemand anderes bekommt den Fisch. Ist es denn so schwer möglich, irgendwo einen vernünftigen Mittelweg zu finden und den dafür nötigen gesetzlichen Rahmen zu schaffen???



DenizJP schrieb:


> krieg immer das Kotzen hier am Main beim Ansitz ^^
> 
> 
> erst letztens erlebt. 3 Halbstarke aufm Motorboot - laute Bumm Bumm Bassmusik und das Gras konnte man meilenweit riechen... haben die ganze Zeit Gekrischen und Gegrölt...
> ...


Das ist zufällig in unserem Landkreis. Es ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm, wie es dargestellt wird. Sportbootfahren ist und wird auch kein Massensport werden. Dafür ist der Spaß viel zu teuer.Der Niederwinklinger Bgm Waas wird den Sportboothafen bauen,auch gegen Widerstände, daran habe ich keinen Zweifel.Und wenn im Sommer an den Sonntagen ein paar Boote die Donau auf- und abfahren wird das nicht der Untergang von Flora und Fauna sein. Wenn  dann die WaPo zu den Stoßzeiten ein wenig Präsenz zeigt, ist alles in Butter.
Was den Fluß wirklich zerstört ist ein Ausbau wie er bei uns zwischen Regensburg und Straubing erfolgt ist. Da wurde aus einem Fluß ein Kanal gemacht.

Was mich aber am meisten stört ist die Berichterstattung in den Medien und im BR im speziellen. Ständig wird irgendjemand an den Pranger gestellt und mehr oder weniger subtil diffamiert. Gestern die Bootfahrer/Kanufahrer , heute releasende Angler und morgen wieder Mountainbiker in den Wäldern. So spaltet man eine Gesellschaft und wiegelt die Leute gegeneinander auf. Leben und leben lassen scheint nichts mehr zu gelten.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2021)

Danke für die Gegendarstellung.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juli 2021)

schau grad Videos von einer japanischen Welsanglerin. Ich sags euch Japan ist auf ner anderen Ebene was die mediale Darstellung unseres Hobbys angeht


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> schau grad Videos von einer japanischen Welsanglerin. Ich sags euch Japan ist auf ner anderen Ebene was die mediale Darstellung unseres Hobbys angeht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379722


schaust die Videos aber nur aus natur- und Jagdkundlichen Gründen ? Das würde ich auch, wie war der Link nochmal ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (14. Juli 2021)

Auf YouTube:
Bill Allen, leider vor kurzem verstorben.
Martin Bowler
Alan Scotthorne
Chris Yates
Terry Theobald

Dann noch die Klassiker “Erfolgreich angeln auf ...“
Heyfishing


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Juli 2021)

Ich schaue gerne die Videos von Torsten Pickert.


----------



## hanzz (14. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> schau grad Videos von einer japanischen Welsanglerin. Ich sags euch Japan ist auf ner anderen Ebene was die mediale Darstellung unseres Hobbys angeht


aber echt. n screenshot.  wo ist der link dazu


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Juli 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die beiden hier schon gepostet habe, aber die Clips sind jedes Mal der Hammer:


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (14. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mir nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Video vom Dietmar Isaiasch angeschaut 
So findest du die besten Zander Spots vom Ufer
Ich war positiv überrascht, nicht vom Video, von ihm
Vor vielen Jahren war er bei mir unten durch, er war einfach nur eine Marionette der Industrie und hat sich zu Dingen hinreißen lassen die unschön waren
Eben weil er so unter Druck stand und abliefern musste
Das sieht heute wohl anders aus, er macht auf mich einen ganz anderen Eindruck als vor 10 Jahren
Viel lockerer und nicht so angespannt, eben wie ein Angler der auch Spaß und Freude an seiner Arbeit hat
Ich glaube das er mit seinen Videos viele Jungangler ansprechen wird, denn das wird wohl seine Zielgruppe sein 
Das war ein schön gemachtes Video wo auch Ton und Schnitt super gepasst hatte, ein Lob an den Kameramann
Und auch, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Videos der neunen Influencer ganz ohne cool, krass, bäng, bashen, Digger oder Homie


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Juli 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Video vom Dietmar Isaiasch angeschaut
> So findest du die besten Zander Spots vom Ufer
> Ich war positiv überrascht, nicht vom Video, von ihm
> Vor vielen Jahren war er bei mir unten durch, er war einfach nur eine Marionette der Industrie und hat sich zu Dingen hinreißen lassen die unschön waren
> ...


Ja, ich finde die neuen Videos auch sehr gelungen. Inhaltlich und technisch machen sie Spaß, sich Didi in Action anzuschauen. Mal sehen, da wird sicher noch mehr kommen. Vielleicht auch wieder was auf ANGLERBOARD TV.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 den Thorsten find ich klasse!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Esox 1960 den Thorsten find ich klasse!



Jajajajaja aber wo bleibt der link zum Video?


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Und auch, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Videos der neunen Influencer ganz ohne cool, krass, bäng, bashen, Digger oder Homie



Was D.I. natürlich drauf hat, ist seine Dialektik, womit er sich eben von den ganzen Dumpfbacken absetzt!
Er ist so ziemlich, neben U.B., der beste "Erklärbär" in der Branche.

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (14. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jajajajaja aber wo bleibt der link zum Video?


genau

DenizJP 

Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiink 

Ein Freund fragt


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juli 2021)

Bitte sehr


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bitte sehr


So wie der Kerl im Hintergund würde ich auch nach 3 Whisky reden  Haii


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Juli 2021)

Japan auf einem anderer Level? Klar, die ist auch hübscher wie du und wir - sogar mit Maske.
Hat die was gefangen? Kein Schwein schaut bei dem Video auf die Fiiiiiisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (14. Juli 2021)

Lustmolche! In Angelfilmen geht es nur ums Angeln; anständig und rein.
Heyfishing hatte ich übrigens nur vorgeschlagen da ich nicht nicht in Jana verknallt bin.
Pornografisch im Angelfilm erlaubt sind nur die anglertypisch braungebrannte, behaarte  und stolz nackt zur Schau getragene Bierwampe und sonstiger Atzenstyle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juli 2021)

Wo kriegt man so einen Köder her, das ist doch viel interessanter.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Juli 2021)

::


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Juli 2021)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Lustmolche! In Angelfilmen geht es nur ums Angeln; anständig und rein.
> Heyfishing hatte ich übrigens nur vorgeschlagen da ich nicht nicht in Jana verknallt bin.
> Pornografisch im Angelfilm erlaubt sind nur die anglertypisch braungebrannte, behaarte  und stolz nackt zur Schau getragene Bierwampe und sonstiger Atzenstyle.


Du traust dir was. Schlägt uns da alte Angelsachsen vor. 
Also jetzt sind wir verwönt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bitte sehr




Und sie mit den Knien auf den harten Beton. Da glaubt ihr doch später niemand, dass die vom Angeln so abgeledert sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (14. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Du traust dir was. Schlägt uns da alte Angelsachsen vor.
> Also jetzt sind wir verwönt.


Ich leide an kognitiver Dissonanz.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juli 2021)

grad noch ein anderes Video geschaut.... auch aus Japan.

ich beschwer mich nie wieder wenn unterhalb der Schleuse bereits 4-5 Angler hocken xD


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bitte sehr


Liebster Meier bitte sei mein Samurai, gibts Du mir Chesch hüpf ich aus die Wäsch...... ach nee das war was anderes  ................


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2021)

auf Alligator Gar in den USA angeln muss echt Bock machen. Wobei die Angelausrüstung da eher an Handwerker-Werkzeug als Angeln erinnert xD


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juli 2021)

DenizJP 
Immer den link bitte. Screenshot nutzt ja nix.


----------



## DenizJP (5. August 2021)

Ich sags euch, Japan ist was Angeln angeht auf einem anderen Level    






hier der Link bevor die ersten rumheulen



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%E9%87%A3%E3%82%8A%E3%82%AC%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB


----------



## Patrick086 (6. August 2021)

Die Angelrute der 3. Dame von Oben (die mit dem großen "Vorbau") ist eine Shimano Zodias 1610MH.
Die Baitcastrolle scheint ebenfalls von Shimano zu sein (irgendein Modell 101 HG).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2021)

Gucke alle Videos von Naturebaits. Besonders die von Volker Seuß sind einfach der Knaller, der Typ ist einfach ein Sympathico hoch 500.

Dann habe ich noch Thomas Fassbender bei Youtube abonniert. Ehrlich und ungeschönt, angenehmer Typ und macht einfach Bock zu schauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2021)

Patrick086 schrieb:


> Die Angelrute der 3. Dame von Oben (die mit dem großen "Vorbau") ist eine Shimano Zodias 1610MH.
> Die Baitcastrolle scheint ebenfalls von Shimano zu sein (irgendein Modell 101 HG).



Auf was du alles achtest......


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bitte sehr


Angeln kann se ja. Aber ich glaub das Mäuschen wäre am Wasser vor mir nicht sicher


----------



## DenizJP (18. August 2021)

mal keine hübschen Japanerinnen beim Angeln ^^







bin jedes Mal voller Respekt wie Jeremy Wade sich da halbtot angelt xD


----------



## Michael.S (18. August 2021)

Vogelwobbler , auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Vanner (18. August 2021)

Interessantes Laufverhalten.


----------



## DenizJP (19. August 2021)

Interessante Technik. Lustig auch... ich stell mich jedes mal an wenn ich an ner Schräge etwas angeln muss... wenn ich dazu im Vergleich die sehe auf den Felsen xD


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Interessante Technik. Lustig auch... ich stell mich jedes mal an wenn ich an ner Schräge etwas angeln muss... wenn ich dazu im Vergleich die sehe auf den Felsen xD



Eine coole Technik! Ich frage mich nur, warum der Typ nicht direkt mit einer herkömmlichen Montage fischt? Den Vorteil einer solchen "Köder-Seilbahn" sehe ich irgendwie gerade nicht. Sein Krallenblei und die Spinnrute wirft er von den Felsen aus doch auch auf herkömmliche Art und Weise aus. So richtig wird das in dem Video nicht klar oder ich habe es eventuell überhört bzw. nicht verstanden?


----------



## DenizJP (19. August 2021)

das hab ich auch net richtig nachvollziehen können geb ich zu..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das hab ich auch net richtig nachvollziehen können geb ich zu..



Vielleicht gibt es hier ja einen Angler der sich mit solchen Montagen und der dazugehörigen Klippenfischerei auskennt? Bis auf den zusätzlichen Auftriebskörper ist die Bojenmontage beim Welsfischen in der Strömung ja ähnlich konzipiert. Nur dort erschließt sich mir auch der Sinn der Montage.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2021)

Vanner schrieb:


> Interessantes Laufverhalten.



Solche "Crawler" genannten Köder gibt es allerdings schon seit langer Zeit in den USA und das in allen möglichen bzw. wohl eher unmöglichen Varianten.
Es gibt z.B. Zikaden-Imitate und Mäuse aber auch eine Reihe von Phantasiegebilden, mit denen Largemouth Bass & Co. eingeheizt werden.

Die Version ohne diese seitlich angebrachten Flügel verwende ich auch, etwa einen Jitterbug von der Firma Heddon. Dessen Laufverhalten ist eigentlich relativ identisch und wahrscheinlich zählt man ihn auch zu den "Crawlern". Für bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche verkrautete Gewässer, wo die Raubfische schon sämtliche 08/15 Spinnköder gesehen haben, stellen diese Köder durchaus einen Joker dar.


----------



## Mikesch (19. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das hab ich auch net richtig nachvollziehen können geb ich zu..


Das Blei alleine kannst du viel kräftiger => weiter, ohne Köderverlust, auswerfen als die Montage mit Köder.
Bei dem kräftigen Gerät und am Meer zählt jeder Meter mehr.


----------



## Michael.S (19. August 2021)

Der Fischt mit reichlich ungewöhnlichen Ködern und das erfolgreich , dieses Video gefällt mir besonders


----------



## DenizJP (19. August 2021)

das Video kenn ich. Hat aber halt auch ein scheinbar gutes Gewässer.


----------



## Michael.S (19. August 2021)

Sehr flaches stark verkrautetes Gewässer aber Fische reichlich


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2021)

Zum Thema:






Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (20. August 2021)

den Whopper Plopper hab ich in 13cm in Weiß.


Erfolge bisher genau null


----------



## Michael.S (24. August 2021)

Ob das mit unseren Flußbarschen auch so funktioniert , ich werde es mal Ausprobieren demnächst


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (25. August 2021)




----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2021)

jemand ne Idee was das genau ist? Laut Video ist es ein großer Aal

UPDATE: hab es gefunden, ist _Anguilla marmorata - ein marmorierter Großaal?_


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2021)

Den Aal schruppen (Min 2:38) klappt doch schon ganz gut.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. September 2021)

So wird es gemacht.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. September 2021)




----------



## Michael.S (23. September 2021)

Ein köder kann nicht groß genug sein , erst wurde ein Hai gehakt und dann kam das


----------



## DenizJP (30. September 2021)

Bin jedesmal erstaunt auf wieviel Fläche wie viele Angler stehen können ^^


----------



## Nuesse (1. Oktober 2021)

Für Dich DenizJP


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Für Dich DenizJP


Oh ja, der japanischen Kindfrau beim Klettern auf den Arsch schauen?
Die kommt ja inzwischen wohl regelmäßig hier vor, na immerhin angelt sie auch tatsächlich.
Und genügend Klicks fährt sie auch ein, cool.

2.638.370 Aufrufe

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2021)

Das hier habe ich mir Gestern angesehen und ich weiß nicht wer da freiwillig in die Brühe steigt, wo lauter Monster schwimmen?






Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Oktober 2021)

Zandergemampfe:


----------



## DenizJP (4. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oh ja, der japanischen Kindfrau


nana - nicht jede Volksgruppe ist 1,80m und hat Körbengröße DDD


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bin jedesmal erstaunt auf wieviel Fläche wie viele Angler stehen können ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre ja so gar nichts für mich


----------



## DenizJP (5. Oktober 2021)

hier mal ein Video aus Japan ohne hübsche, knackige Damen die auch angeln können ^^


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin der 9te Abonnent!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. Oktober 2021)




----------



## kingandre88 (8. Oktober 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


>


Kann man mal machen


----------



## geomas (8. Oktober 2021)

Richtig schöne klassische Angelei ohne spektakuläre Fänge und dankenswerterweise ganz ohne Firlefanz findet man zum Beispiel hier:


----------



## DenizJP (11. Oktober 2021)

Eisfischen auf Walleye


----------



## DenizJP (12. Oktober 2021)

Stippen für Bekloppte xD


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2021)

Holy moly !


----------



## DenizJP (14. Oktober 2021)

Nach dem Extrem-Stippfischen gehts für den Japaner an einen kleinen Rinnsaal neben einem Supermarkt ^^

PS: ist das ein normaler Wels wie wir ihn kennen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> PS: ist das ein normaler Wels wie wir ihn kennen?


Wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es sich bei diesem japanischen Fisch um einen _Silurus glanis _bzw. Europäischen Wels handelt.
Es sei denn bei dem Supermarkt handelt es sich um irgendeinen LIDL oder ALDI Markt hier um die Ecke.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Oktober 2021)

Müsste dann aber eine nah-verwandte, asiatische Art sein oder?

Zumindest vom Aussehen her..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Müsste dann aber eine nah-verwandte, asiatische Art sein oder?
> 
> Zumindest vom Aussehen her..



Aussehen tut dieser Wels auf den ersten Blick schon wie einer der hiesigen Waller, da gebe ich Dir recht.
Vielleicht ist es so einer? https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silurus_biwaensis


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2021)

Die letzte Sardine:





Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Oktober 2021)

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2021)

Wer kennt ihn nicht, den Vampire Fish (Ramora)?





Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

Niemals in der Nähe von Elchen angeln xD


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Fishing/comments/qfkzjj


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2021)

Elk-Hirsch (Wapiti)
Moose-Elch
Wird sehr häufig falsch übersetzt, so auch hier.

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

aaah stimmt ja xD

ganz vergessen. hab früher ne Jagd-Simulation auf Playstation gespielt da wusste ich es noch ^^


----------



## fishhawk (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Elk-Hirsch (Wapiti)
> Moose-Elch


So ist es in Nordamerika.

In Europa gibt es ja keine Wapitis, da wäre dann Elk tatsächlich ein Elch.

Wissen aber auch nicht alle Englischlehrerinnen so genau


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

ist ja dasselbe beim Roosevelt-Elk welcher ja auch ein Hirsch ist.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2021)

Hier für Wohlstandsangler!
Das komplette Gerät der Jungs kostet vielleicht 5 Dollar.


----------



## Nuesse (2. Dezember 2021)




----------



## heinzi (3. Dezember 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


>


Klasse Dokumentation, absolut sehenswert.  Danke !!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2021)

Gerade eben auf der Tube gesehen, von unserem Kollegen  Bastardmakrele.
Ich hoffe dies hier posten zu dürfen, aber immerhin bin ich Abonnent?
Lebensgefährlich jedenfalls, da würde ich gar nicht erst hin kommen?





Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (4. Dezember 2021)

Die ganzen Küstenangler in Neuseeland und Australien haben gefühlt zu 90% nur solche Videos 


wo jeder falsche Schritt das Ende bedeuten kann..


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2021)

Ich komm mir immer so schwach und klein vor mit meinen Fischen am Main die ein-zwei Kopfschläge machen wenn ich sowas sehe


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich komm mir immer so schwach und klein vor mit meinen Fischen am Main die ein-zwei Kopfschläge machen wenn ich sowas sehe


Komplett Krank! Unfassbar heftig.


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Dezember 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier für Wohlstandsangler!
> Das komplette Gerät der Jungs kostet vielleicht 5 Dollar.


Die fischen aber auch nicht aus Spaß an der Freude, ich möcht nicht tauschen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Dezember 2021)




----------



## DenizJP (16. Dezember 2021)

Eisangeln auf dicke Hechte mit Kamera.

so krass das Video


----------



## Nuesse (27. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Lord Sinclair (27. Dezember 2021)

Was für ein wunderbarer Film!!!!!


----------



## DenizJP (31. Dezember 2021)

YouTube weiß wie man Angler ködert ^^







PS: Bevor das Geheule losgeht:


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> YouTube weiß wie man Angler ködert ^^


Jetzt bekomme ich das auch von der Tube vorgeschlagen?
Erstaunlich wie die Kleine den Fisch zu Tode glitscht, und die pinke Rute darf auch nicht fehlen!

Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Januar 2022)

Na dann doch lieber diese Damen







Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (2. Januar 2022)

Ich kann mit den Videos irgendwie nicht so viel anfangen - kann mich da so schlecht reinfühlen. Naja, müsst ihr wissen 
Hier mal was neues von Gido ...




Groetjes
David


----------



## Nuesse (4. Januar 2022)




----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gerade eben auf der Tube gesehen, von unserem Kollegen  Bastardmakrele.
> Ich hoffe dies hier posten zu dürfen, aber immerhin bin ich Abonnent?
> Lebensgefährlich jedenfalls, da würde ich gar nicht erst hin kommen?
> 
> ...


Jürgen Du darfst, Danke für die freundliche Unterstützung


----------



## Nuesse (20. Januar 2022)

Nur für Leute die ihre Rundfunkgebühren bezahlen .


----------



## Lord Sinclair (7. Februar 2022)




----------



## DenizJP (9. Februar 2022)

Also wenn ich mir so die Videos vom David Wenzel und dem Victor Eras anschaue...

die YouTube Geschichte scheint sich ja echt zu lohnen so wie die seit ca. 3 Jahren um die Welt jetten...


----------



## Fruehling (9. Februar 2022)

__





						Ich geh' angeln's YouTube Stats (Summary Profile) - Social Blade Stats
					

View the daily YouTube analytics of Ich geh' angeln and track progress charts, view future predictions, related channels, and track realtime live sub counts.




					socialblade.com
				




Nicht wissend, wie realistisch die dargestellten Zahlen sind.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Februar 2022)

Weiß nicht ob ich den hier schon gesposted hatte

ein super Angelkanal von einem Italiener der spinnfischt. Kein Gequatsche, keine Fights, keine bummtschakk Fistbumps, einfach nur pures Angeln



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY6Samh2RDsrQlW_L9XqTBw


----------



## spike999 (9. Februar 2022)

Hab mal blind auf n Video geklickt...der labert am laufenden Band und das Video besteht aus zusammengeschnitten drills...
Ist nicht meins...


----------



## DenizJP (9. Februar 2022)

Also ich meinte mehr in Richtung Trashtalk und irgendwelche Stories für die Zuschauer...


----------



## DenizJP (9. Februar 2022)

Was kann da schon schiefgehen ^^


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir so die Videos vom David Wenzel und dem Victor Eras anschaue...



Absolut grausig. Die Assi-Typen kann ich mir keine 10 Sekunden anschauen, ohne sofort nach ner Axt (besser Plasmakanone) zu suchen. Von mir bekommen die seit dem ersten und einmaligen Reingucken keinen einzigen Klick (höchstens als Durchlade-Geräusch einer hochgetunten Schnellfeuer-Vierlings-Flak).


----------



## Mescalero (9. Februar 2022)

Für Spinfishfans: https://youtube.com/c/DBFishinguk
Dan fischt meist auf Hecht, labert ohne Pause aber kommt völlig ohne nervtötende Musik und hektisch zusammengeschnittene Action aus. Schön bodenständig, etwas LMAB-lastig, guck ich mir gerne mal an.


----------



## spike999 (9. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Absolut grausig. Die Assi-Typen kann ich mir keine 10 Sekunden anschauen, ohne sofort nach ner Axt (besser Plasmakanone) zu suchen. Von mir bekommen die seit dem ersten und einmaligen Reingucken keinen einzigen Klick (höchstens als Durchlade-Geräusch einer hochgetunten Schnellfeuer-Vierlings-Flak).


Keine Ahnung warum man immer gleich beleidigen muss


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Absolut grausig. Die Assi-Typen kann ich mir keine 10 Sekunden anschauen, ohne sofort nach ner Axt (besser Plasmakanone) zu suchen. Von mir bekommen die seit dem ersten und einmaligen Reingucken keinen einzigen Klick (höchstens als Durchlade-Geräusch einer hochgetunten Schnellfeuer-Vierlings-Flak).


Zusammen sind die beiden wirklich schwer zu ertragen, allerdings ist die Qualität der Bilder oftmals sehr geil. Gerade die letzten 3-5 Folgen von David Wenzel aus Südamerika waren wirklich gut.


----------



## andyblub (10. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand zufällig das neueste Profi-Blinker Video gesehen? Das war wohl nur einen oder zwei Tage online. Da gings hauptsächlich darum, die Angelzeitschriften- und YouTube-Szene vorzuführen und unter anderem wurden "Tricks" aufgezeigt, wie angeblich gearbeitet wird, um gefangene Finge bildertechnisch mehrfach zu verwerten. Fand das thematisch echt interessant, frage mich aber, ob die Kollegen rechtliche Probleme/Drohungen bekommen haben und eingeknickt sind?


----------



## DenizJP (10. Februar 2022)

hab ich noch nicht schauen können 

Gleich mal nen tag Urlaub dafür nehmen….


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Februar 2022)

Gerade mal wieder geschaut. Einfach ein fantastischer Film!


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Februar 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig das neueste Profi-Blinker Video gesehen? Das war wohl nur einen oder zwei Tage online. Da gings hauptsächlich darum, die Angelzeitschriften- und YouTube-Szene vorzuführen und unter anderem wurden "Tricks" aufgezeigt, wie angeblich gearbeitet wird, um gefangene Finge bildertechnisch mehrfach zu verwerten. Fand das thematisch echt interessant, frage mich aber, ob die Kollegen rechtliche Probleme/Drohungen bekommen haben und eingeknickt sind?


Habe es gesehen.
Nun, was darf Werbung, was nicht?
Ich glaube keiner ist mehr so naiv zu glauben, dass ein Werbefoto oder Video nicht irgendwie "geschönt" ist.


----------



## andyblub (10. Februar 2022)

Ja, da hast Du natürlich Recht, nur geht es ja "eigentlich" nicht gezielt um Werbung im ursprünglichen Sinne, wo das zu bewerbende Produkt etwas aufgehübscht wird sondern zumindest theoretisch um Journalismus über ein Hobby sowie Unterhaltungsformate (wo Lebewesen die Protagonisten darstellen). Ich konnte mir das Video ebenfalls anschauen und fand es erstaunlich, was über einige extreme Vorgehensweise bzgl. Köderumhängen, Mehrfachdrills sowie Fischhälterungen/Umsetzungen aufgezeigt wurde. Selbstredend in gewohnt-verurteilender "_alle sind doofe Betrüger außer wir_"-Profi-Blinker-Manier, nichtsdestoweniger fand ich das Thema dieser Praktiken spannend aufbereitet.


----------



## geomas (10. Februar 2022)

Auf dem Kanal gibt es viele schöne 80er/90er Jahre Videos, auch Karpfen- und Salzwasser-„Content”.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Vorgehensweise bzgl. Köderumhängen, Mehrfachdrills sowie Fischhälterungen/Umsetzungen



Das wird IMO gemacht, seit mit Angeln, Ködern etc. über irgendwie publizierte Werbemedien Geld verdient wird. Das gibt es in meinen Augen, seit Kameras auf Fische und Angler draufgehalten werden und Fotos in Zeitschriften, Zeitungen etc. abdruckbar sind.

Da werden sich schon anno Früh-1900-irgendwas die damaligen Teamangler mal nen Vorzeige-Fisch vom Kollegen ausgeliehen haben, wenn sie unbedingt ne Story liefern mussten.

Zweifelsohne nicht unbedingt toll, aber halt kommerzielle Realität - und das nicht erst seit gestern. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern, solange mit Angeln, Ködern usw. Geld verdient wird.

Also warum ausgerechnet jetzt da ein riesen Fass aufmachen und das quasi als "neuen Trend" anprangern - das ist quasi ein uralter Hut mit kilometerlangem Bart. Nennt sich sozusagen Kapitalismus.

Solange sich das auf Köder-Umhängen oder Fremdfisch-Ausleihen beschränkt, ist das zwar Fake und lächerlich, aber auch nicht wirklich schädlich - nur für die Geldbeutel potenzieller (Köder-) Käufer.

______________________________________________________________________________________

Das hat für mich aber ganz klare Grenzen - wirklich schädigend wird es da für mich auf anderem Gebiet:

Auch die seltsamen PB-Pöbeleien (die auch nicht erst seit gestern existieren) sind für mich ein absolutes No-Go und eine weitere Form von nerviger Selbstdarstellung bzw. -vermarktung.

Disspiss-Runtermach zur Selbsterhöhung/-darstellung in jeglicher Form finde ich einfach nur höchst widerlich und nicht gerade ein positives Aushängeschild für das Angeln.

Es wird doch ständig von der Außenwirkung der Angler geredet bzw. genau diese wird bemängelt - da wird sich ja teilweise schon höchst "moralisch" über Angler in Armeehosen echauffiert.

Seltsamerweise werden dann aber allerlei arrogant-selbstverliebte, kommerz-orientierte (YT-) Pöbel-Proleten mit quasi nicht vorhandenem Benehmen (inkl. Live-Lästern über Einheimische, Missachtung von Gewässervorschriften usw. usw. usw.) geradezu verherrlicht.

Komischerweise wird da dann keine mangelhafte Vorbildfunktion bemängelt, wie es sonst sehr oft quasi sofort geschieht.

Aber wehe, jemand hackt mitten im Gebüsch ein paar nachwachsende Brennnesseln ab, um seine Rute überhaupt ins Wasser bekommen zu können. Der ist dann der große Angler-in-den-Dreck-Zieher.

So Typen sind daher IMO weder cool noch lustig, sondern höchst schädlich für jegliche Form des Angelns. Da in menschlicher/sozialer Hinsicht für mich die Kategorie aller-unterster Kohlenkeller.

Insbesondere im moralisch zu 170 % erhabensten Tier- und Naturschutz-Deutschland - es fehlt gerade noch, dass die ohnehin als Schlächter und Schänder geltenden Angler dann auch noch als asoziale, andere Leute runtermachende No-Rules-Proleten gelten.

Super Außenwirkung - man lästert ständig über andere, hält sich an nichts und benimmt sich auch ansonsten wie die Axt im Walde (inkl. Ideenklau wie hier im Board, als Kathis Stellfisch-Artikel von einem dieser Kandidaten einfach mal abgeschrieben und veröffentlicht wurde).

Daher kann ich jeden voll verstehen, der solche Leute nicht an seinem Gewässer haben möchte.

Schon allein wg. potenziellen Verbrannte-Erde-Effekten im Nachgang - es reicht schon, wenn irgendwelche Cool-Sein-Wollen-Teenies das Gehampel nachmachen und dann selbst für Stress sorgen.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Abgesehen davon:

Wenn man Scheiße golden anmalt, bleibt sie immer noch Scheiße. Insofern halte ich jegliches (PC-) Breirumrede-Gesäusel für komplette Zeitverschwendung und nenne Dinge ggf. unmissverständlich direkt beim Namen. Cancel Culture --> fuck off and die.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Februar 2022)

Ein schönes Video über Meeresangler aus der Serie Fishing-Crazy aus Japan


----------



## Michael.S (17. Februar 2022)

Fazzinierend achtet mal auf den Kopf


----------



## DenizJP (21. Februar 2022)

Ein doch interessantes Video zum Thema Fischerei


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ein doch interessantes Video zum Thema Fischerei


Hey DenizJP schau mal hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ist-ja-nur-ein-fisch-swr-odysso.355015/ ;-)


----------



## DenizJP (22. Februar 2022)

oh ok
Muss gestehen ich hab es nur teilweise geguckt.

Vor allem den Anfang mit dem DAFV


----------



## DenizJP (23. Februar 2022)

herrlich xD







noch besser die Antwort von Rapala (sofern sie echt ist)


----------



## rippi (23. Februar 2022)

Ach Veit Wilde arbeitet für Illex?


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2022)

Peinlich, peinlich, wir sehen alles.
Oder auch "good shot" für Rapala


----------



## ragbar (24. Februar 2022)

Den Magnum in der Farbe gibt es seit zich Jahren und war immer schon ne geile Farbkombi,deshalb muß man das Urheberrecht dafür wohl Rapala zurechnen.
Passendes Rutenmaterial für die Verwendung dieser Farbkombi gibbet auch schon seit geraumer Zeit:








						Balzer Pilkrute Magna Nordic Heavy Pilk 265 günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Balzer Pilkrute Magna Nordic Heavy Pilk 265 günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Muß alles stimmig sein,nicht?
Sonst funktioniert das alles nicht,oder?








						Balzer Magna Nordic Pilk 6550 Pilkrolle, 49,99 €
					

Balzer Magna Nordic Pilk 6550, angelrolle, frontbremsrolle, balzer angelrolle, meeresrolle, pilkrolle, balzer magna nordic pilk 6550




					www.angel-discount24.de
				



Wer hat denn,wer von wem abgeguckt?
Ist wie bei Songs,das geile Riff war irgendwann bei irgendwem schon mal da.
Oder im Sport,die Boxkombi,die Erfolg hatte.
Die meisten guten,irgendwie stimmigen Dinge wurden bereits vor geraumer Zeit von der Menschheit entdeckt,und gehörten danach einfach dem Kollektiv.

Diese Farbkombi gibbet in allen möglichen Beispielen,sich darüber auszulassen,wer die erfunden hat, ist......müßig,und auch Zeitverschwendung.
(Jetzt könnt ich ein Foto meiner Zahnbürste posten,gut,is jetzt nich UV -aktiv)


----------



## heinzi (24. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> herrlich xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wurde im Beitrag mehrmals gefragt wie ich darüber denke. Ich denke so darüber: Ich ärgere mich fast schwarz darüber, das ich diesen nichtssagenden Scheiss fast bis zum Ende angeschaut habe. Ein Strichlein hier länger, eine Farbnuance dort weniger. Wenn es dort Plagiatsvorwürfe gibt dann sollen diese auch an  entsprechender Stelle geklärt werden. Hier wird die komplette Anglerschaft dazu befragt. Was bin ich froh, das ich mir in den zurückliegenden 55 Angeljahren über solche Themen keine Gedanken machen musste sondern ich nur ans Gewässer bin und angeln konnte. Ach, meine viele Jahre alten Rapala Wobbler und ebenso der DAM EFFZETT Blinker laufen immer noch sehr gut, sind halt bewährt.


----------



## Nuesse (26. Februar 2022)




----------



## Juma2110 (26. Februar 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig das neueste Profi-Blinker Video gesehen? Das war wohl nur einen oder zwei Tage online. Da gings hauptsächlich darum, die Angelzeitschriften- und YouTube-Szene vorzuführen und unter anderem wurden "Tricks" aufgezeigt, wie angeblich gearbeitet wird, um gefangene Finge bildertechnisch mehrfach zu verwerten. Fand das thematisch echt interessant, frage mich aber, ob die Kollegen rechtliche Probleme/Drohungen bekommen haben und eingeknickt sind?


Video ist wieder online , nur etwas abgeändert ;-)


----------



## DenizJP (1. März 2022)

So kann man auch angeln ^^


----------



## Skott (1. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So kann man auch angeln ^^


Was für eine sterile Fischerei, typisch Amiland! Wo bleibt denn da das Naturerlebnis? Dann kann ich auch so fischen, oder?








						Angelspiel
					

Wer hätte nicht gerne einen dicken Fisch an der Angel. Dieses beliebte Angelspiel eignet sich zur Förderung der Auge-Hand-Koordination.




					www.buecher.de


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. März 2022)

Quappen-Ziehen ohne Arsch-Abfrieren?

Da würde mir persönlich ein elementarer Teil des Erlebnisses fehlen... das *SOLL *ja räudig sein... evtl. mit Wintergrillen im Freien etc. ...

Fehlt nur noch der im Liegen erbeutete Lounge-Huchen vorm offenen Kamin mit Bärenfell davor...


----------



## geomas (2. März 2022)




----------



## Freizeitangler_RM (3. März 2022)

Edit by Mod.
Das ausschließliche Bewerben eigener Youtube Kanäle ist unerwünscht.

Stell dich doch bitte erstmal vor und beteilige dich aktiv am Forum.



			https://www.anglerboard.de/forums/vorstellungen.671/


----------



## NaabMäx (3. März 2022)

....nicht das hier jemand meint, er hat ne lange Rute.


----------



## DenizJP (3. März 2022)

das hab ich vor längerem gesehen ^^

richtig absurd irgendwie...


----------



## Freizeitangler_RM (4. März 2022)

Endlich geht’s wieder los, schaut gerne mal vorbei ! LG vom Freizeitangler ‍


----------



## NaabMäx (6. März 2022)




----------



## Colophonius (6. März 2022)

Immer wenn Carpe Diem ein neues Video hochlädt, schlägt mein Herz höher. Wunderschöne Naturaufnahmen und zwei entspannte Fliegenfischer in toller Umgebung.


----------



## Nuesse (10. März 2022)




----------



## DenizJP (24. März 2022)

Ist das ein Riesen-Aal oder? Ist kein gewöhnlicher asiatischer Aal oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2022)

Welcher Aal?

Edit. Ach der.....hab ich glatt übersehen.


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2022)

kann mir aber denn keiner sagen was für ein Monsteraal das ist?


----------



## Mefospezialist (6. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> kann mir aber denn keiner sagen was für ein Monsteraal das ist?


Das sind Aale.
An dem Gewässer scheinen die genau so groß zu werden wie die Aale in NZ.

Oder es besteht eine Verbindung zum Meer, also Conger.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Das sind Aale.
> An dem Gewässer scheinen die genau so groß zu werden wie die Aale in NZ.


Das ist ein pazifischer Langflossenaal, es gibt mehrere Arten, anhand von dem Video wird die genaue Art nicht zu ermitteln sein!

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2022)

cool - danke


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. April 2022)

Das ist zwar kein Angelvideo, aber ich fand den Film trotzdem sehenswert................  
Wer Lust hat, kann ja mal gucken.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. April 2022)

Viel Angelei auf Hawaii dabei


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2022)

Haha der Oven xD

mit seinen Fischfang-Filetier-abindiePfanne-Holzkonstruktionen


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2022)

Esox 1960  das Video auch gesehen letztens. Ist klasse


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2022)

*Andere Fliegenfischer hassen diesen Trick*    


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/FlyFishingCircleJerk/comments/tyq94r


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. April 2022)




----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2022)

Ist ganz nett gemacht:






Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (17. April 2022)

wenn ich mal etwas wissen will na schau doch mal bei You Tube - ja ich suche ein Video aus 
was dem Thema entspricht - und dann geht`s los - ein Typ kommt mit `ner riesigen Karre 
an holt erst mal seinen Eimer raus und fängt an " sein " Futter zu mischen ( nein er mixt den 
Mist zusammen den sein Sposor verscherbeln will )- dann ein ewiges Gelaber über sein übriges 
Gerümpel und blablabla - dann zerrt er irgend wann einen Fisch raus - das war´s -
aber leider das was mich interessiert hat war nicht dabei . 
Naja ich will ja nicht meckern in anderen Videos ist es ja nicht besser , ich erinnere mich an ein 
Kochrezept wo die Moderatorin in jedem dritten Satz ihr grobes Meersalz erwähnt hat es aber erstmal
durch ihre Mühle fein auf gebracht hat .
ne Videos zu 90% nein danke .


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Naja ich will ja nicht meckern in anderen Videos ist es ja nicht besser , ich erinnere mich an ein
> Kochrezept wo die Moderatorin in jedem dritten Satz ihr grobes Meersalz erwähnt hat es aber erstmal
> durch ihre Mühle fein auf gebracht hat .
> ne Videos zu 90% nein danke .


Hallo,

erinnert mich an eine Koch-Sendung im ZDF vor etlichen Jahren. Da erklärte eine (angebliche) Spitzenköchin anhand zweier geschlachteter Gänse den Unterschied zwischen einer Bio- und einer Mastgans. Die Biogans hatte, nach der Spitzenköchin Ansicht, keinerlei Fettablagerungen an den Seiten des unteren Bauchraums, die nicht-Bio-Mastgans dagegen schon. Ich dachte damals: Mädel entweder hast Du keine Ahnung und noch nie eine frischgeschlachtete Gans gesehen oder du verkohlst das Publikum vorm Fernsehapparat wissentlich.
Unsere Gänse auf dem Bauernhof in den 1950er und 1960er Jahren waren totale Bio-Gänse nach heutiger Einschätzung (nur das wussten damals weder wir noch die Gänse) und die hatten alle ihre, oben erwähnten Fettablagerungen. Entstanden durch ganz normale Freilandernährung übers Jahr.
Ja ja, die Welt will, betrogen sein.

Gruß
Lajos


----------



## Nuesse (20. April 2022)




----------



## Nuesse (21. April 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Jan Brauns, Volker Seuss, Thomas Fassbender. Mehr braucht's nicht


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. April 2022)

Richtig gut für Ükel Einsteiger !


----------



## Gert-Show (28. April 2022)

Schon krass. Allein das Standbild von der Vorschau ist schon grenzwertig.
Aber es gibt auch gute Nachrichten: ich werde bestimmt noch Bait-Designer, sobald ich meinen Keller aufgeräumt habe.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Mai 2022)

Apropro Spinnfischen auf Wels..

selbst irgendwo im nirgendwo kriegen die das hin nur ich mit meinem gezielten Wallertackle nicht


----------



## Nuesse (13. Mai 2022)




----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2022)

mehr Finesse geht net ^^


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2022)

Jürgen


----------



## Nuesse (28. Mai 2022)




----------



## Nuesse (29. Mai 2022)




----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juni 2022)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen - u. a. von Mühlkoppen beim Upside-Down-Laichen unter Steinen:


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juni 2022)




----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2022)

Ich fände es gut, wenn man auch einen kurzen Kommentar schreiben würde, anstatt lediglich Links einzufügen.


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2022)

Gerade vom YouTube-Algorithmus vorgeschlagen bekommen.





 Bin über das Intro nicht hinaus gekommen. Balam 300... richtig großer Köder, so, so.
Was ein Quatsch


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bin über das Intro nicht hinaus gekommen. Balam 300... richtig großer Köder, so, so.
> Was ein Quatsch


Für den "normalen" Angler ist ein 30cm und 170gr. Köder schon groß!
Als ich diesen dann mal gegooglt habe, traf mich fast der Schlag, der Preis ca.140€.

Jürgen


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Juli 2022)

Hi, der ist doch ideal für die Totholzangelei.


----------



## hanzz (11. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als ich diesen dann mal gegooglt habe, traf mich fast der Schlag, der Preis ca.140€.


Erster Wurf, Luftknoten, Peng, Köder adé.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Juli 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, der ist doch ideal für die Totholzangelei.



Genau. Der wird dann selbst zum Hindernis, an dem sich noch edlere Artgenossen egelartig in Rudeln festsaugen. Irgendwann kann die JDM-Mahd dann eingebracht werden.


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2022)

Kollege hat nen Video von unserem Norgetrip Ende Mai gemacht:






Dank and Dennis für die Mühe


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Juli 2022)

Ich guck selten Videos, bin aber grade über ein echt cooles Filmchen gestolpert.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (31. Juli 2022)

_The early fish catches the bird._


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2022)

Wusste leider nicht wo man es sonst reintun kann hier 

Ein gutes Werbevideo von meinen Kollegen aus portugal zum Thema Ertrinken was ja auch hier in Deutschland nach wie vor ein Thema ist vor allem im Sommer


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. August 2022)

Ein an sich schon sehenswertes Video, das den kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied zwischen Profi und Vollprofi schön demonstriert. Sehenswert ab Minute 20 etwa, da beginnt ein Doppeldrill während dem ich mir von Anfang an gesagt habe, Jan den kriegst du nicht...Die Chance den Fisch im etwas ruhigeren Wasser links zu halten war mehrfach da, aber (mM) sein Druck in der Euphorie zu hoch. Der Vollprofi oberhalb ist eiskalt geblieben, raus aus der Strömung, müde werden lassen, landen.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (17. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Erster Wurf, Luftknoten, Peng, Köder adé.


Ja der luftknoten kann schon im Geruch und Geschmack auf der Zunge des weiblichen gegenübers denn Köder zu nichte machen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2022)

"Eingenässt* am Kiloteich"  
_Starring Gregor & Manni_






*Oder was ruft der Gregor da wiederholt ins Mikro?


----------



## DenizJP (12. November 2022)

Krass überrascht... schau dem seine Videos ganz gern


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. November 2022)

Durch Zufall bei ihm gelandet und sofort gefesselt  




Absolut bodenständig, tolle Fische, leckere Gerichte, unaufgeregt und ein grandiose Stimme, finden wir.
Haben schon diverse Videos von seinen Schweden-Touren genossen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Absolut bodenständig, tolle Fische, leckere Gerichte, unaufgeregt und ein grandiose Stimme, finden wir.


Jo, habe ich auch schon einiges von gesehen.
Am geilsten ist, wenn er immer "lecker, lecker, lecker" sagt.
Den Hund hätte ich allerdings schon längst ersäuft, der hört keinen Schlag und dreht beständig am Rad.
Er ist definitiv ein sehr guter Angler, sehenswert war da z.B. wie er in Norwegen Kingcrabs gefangen hat und natürlich wieder "Lecker Lecker Lecker"!

Jürgen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, habe ich auch schon einiges von gesehen.
> Am geilsten ist, wenn er immer "lecker, lecker, lecker" sagt.
> Den Hund hätte ich allerdings schon längst ersäuft, der hört keinen Schlag und dreht beständig am Rad.
> Er ist definitiv ein guter Angler, sehenswert war da z.B. wie er in Norwegen Kingcrabs gefangen hat und natürlich wieder "Lecker Lecker Lecker"!
> ...


Absolut! Er hat ein paar "stilistisch" Aussprüche, die ihn so unverwechselbar machen. 
Ja, dass der noch nicht selber am Haken hing, ist ein Wunder ... 
Und passen dazu die Erklärungem, wo man die Krabben entnehmen darf und wo nicht. Genauso bei seinen schwedischen Aal-Gewässern, in denen man heute nichts mehr entnehmen darf.


----------



## DenizJP (18. November 2022)

Irgendwann wenn ich in Japan mal die Zeit habe für sowas


----------



## Gert-Show (18. November 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> ein grandiose Stimme


Da hast du meine noch nicht gehört. 
Ich finde die Stimme von ihm etwas, naja, sagen wir mal eintönig.
Aber die Beiträge sind gut,auch die im Norwegen-Magazin, wo er auch schon Artikel veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## Mescalero (18. November 2022)

Dan von DBfishing hat sich jetzt vor den LMAB-Karren spannen lassen, der Kanal heißt folgerichtig jetzt LMAB UK.

Er hatte ja schon länger überwiegend die Köder und anderen Kram im Einsatz, wie sich das weiterentwickelt bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero - du hast mich Zeit gekostet mit deiner erfolgreichen 
Tenkara -Rute 
Das es eine Fliegenrute ohne Rolle ist oder ´ne Stipprute mit ´ner
Fliege - kann man so oder so sehen .
na schauen wir doch mal bei you tube , so viel  wie da produziert wurde
nee , nee das muß man sich echt nicht antun . Klüger hat es mich nicht gemacht .
Trotzdem Glückwunsch zu deinem Erfolg .


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Mit der Aussage kann ich nicht viel anfangen, tut mir leid.
Was willst du damit ausdrücken? Dass Tenkara Mist ist? Oder die Videos zu der Methode? Oder Ruten ohne Rolle generell?

Ist aber auch egal, ich will schließlich niemanden bekehren. Soll jeder so angeln, wie es ihm gefällt. Das ist doch das Schöne daran: die Vielfalt.


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was willst du damit ausdrücken?


das es mich interessiert hat - aber von You Tube nur Geschwafel von Leuten 
bekommen habe die sich selbst gern reden hören , was sie gezeigt habe 
eigentlich nichts was man brauchen kann . 
ich habe dich doch beglückwünscht also bitte keine Missverständnisse .
Ps. es geht hier um die Videos !


----------



## Mescalero (6. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist es klar, danke für die Klarstellung.


----------



## Mescalero (6. Dezember 2022)

thanatos 
Nur für den Fall, dass du YT noch eine Chance geben möchtest.   

Tom Davis (teton tenkara) lebt in der Nähe der Teton Range in Utah, ist seit den 70ern Fliegenfischer und einer der Vorreiter, die Tenkara in den USA populär gemacht haben. Der hat halt auch die perfekten Gewässer vor der Haustür...

Hektische Schnitte, spektakuläre Drills mit anschließendem Posen, nervtötende  HinterVordergrundmusik - all das gibt es nicht. Stattdessen langweiliges Herumstehen im Wasser, nichts fangen oder jedenfalls nicht viel. Trotzdem mag ich seine Videos (und noch viel mehr seinen Blog).
Er fischt in diesem Video praktisch genauso, wie Tenkara ursprünglich gedacht war: schnelle Bergbäche mit kaum etwas anderem als Forellen drin.


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2022)

Ja wenn man sich Zeit zum träumen nimmt ist das ein schönes entspannendes 
Video . 
Beeindruckt hat mich ja wie er den Fisch abgehakt hat , scheinbar ganz einfach 
aber ich meine dazu gehört schon eine ganze Menge Übung .


----------



## Mescalero (6. Dezember 2022)

Das ist so ein Hakenlöser-Haken aus Draht. Bei Schonhaken und wenn vorn gehakt wie meist bei Fliegen, geht das ganz einfach. 

Für den Fisch ist das optimal, für Trophäenangler nicht.  Ich hatte auch mal so einen "Schonhakenreleaser" aber der liegt irgendwo unter Wasser...


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Diese Rute wird die Hechtangelei revolutionieren, glaube ich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Dezember 2022)

Eine alte Fin-Not Offshore 9500 hilft auch gegen dieses. Selbstverständlich draufgeworfen.


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Diese Rute wird die Hechtangelei revolutionieren, glaube ich.


Absolut brauchbare Combo. Meine Version hat sogar glitzer-LEDs am Rotor.


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut brauchbare Combo. Meine Version hat sogar glitzer-LEDs am Rotor.


Haste ne Wette verloren


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Haste ne Wette verloren


Ich wollte mal meine lieben männlich-markanten Mitangler an meinem Döbelflüsschen etwas aufheitern. Die haben eh so wenig zu Lachen

Bissanzeige war übrigens gut bei dem weichen Glasstecken, und was dran hängt bleibt auch dran. Aber anhauen ist die Pest mit dem kurzen Wabbelchen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. Dezember 2022)

Herrgott,

da bekommst ja Augenkrebs........ pfui Deibel...


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Deine Version ist deutlich hochwertiger Minimax . Nicht nur wegen der wirklich sinnvollen und total nützlichen Illumination. Der Fuji Rollenhalter braucht auch keine Kabelbinder wie beim Sportsfreund.

Witzig fand ich seine Aussage, er habe sich an eine Stelle verzogen ohne Publikum. Nicht etwa weil er sich schämt, NEIN, um Himmels Willen. Sondern um keinen Neid zu erzeugen.


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut brauchbare Combo. Meine Version hat sogar glitzer-LEDs am Rotor.
> Anhang anzeigen 426761


War ja klar.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (17. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut brauchbare Combo. Meine Version hat sogar glitzer-LEDs am Rotor.
> Anhang anzeigen 426761



Das erinnert mich an meine allererste Spinnrute, eine Balzer Punk mit neongelbem Blank. Was war ich mit damals 12 Jahren stolz auf das Teil. Irgendwo in den tiefen des Kellers muss sie noch rumliegen...


----------



## Nuesse (23. Dezember 2022)

Gute Besserung Nobbie


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Januar 2023)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Donnerstag um 23:48)




----------



## Hering 58 (Heute um 13:11)




----------

